# Mail : comment supprimer la boite "VIP"



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

 comment fait-on pour supprimer la boite VIP ??

Mountain Lion commence à me gonfler très sérieusement 

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Ils en parlent 

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5361?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5362?viewlocale=fr_FR

http://www.osxfacile.com/mail.html (là il faut descendre dans la page)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Merci Albert, mais je ne crois pas que figure nulle part la recette pour supprimer cette *$/&+£ de boite... 

Vais lire mieux...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Merci Albert, mais je ne crois pas que figure nulle part la recette pour supprimer cette *$/&+£ de boite...
> 
> Vais lire mieux...



En fait une boite VIP c'est une boite intelligente ... qu'on peut supprimer
Sinon si tu es importuné par les notifications, tu peux les supprimer depuis les préférences système.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Anonyme a dit:


> En fait une boite VIP c'est une boite intelligente ... qu'on peut supprimer



Mais COMMENT fais-tu pour la supprimer ??

(et je ne parle pas des Notifications, que je n'utilise pas, je ne parle que de Mail)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Mais COMMENT fais-tu pour la supprimer ??



Avec un clic droit (dessus) et hop


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Ah oui ??

Voilà ce que donne le clic droit dessus :





Et dans barre de menu / BAL, supprimer la BAL est grisé....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Il faut voir si dans cette annonce tu ne décèles rien ... c'est au niveau des contacts que cela semble se passer



> Nouveautés de Mail pour Mountain Lion
> 
> VIP
> 
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

Bon j'ai réussi à la supprimer...

Je voulais la supprimer parce que je l'avais créée par erreur, et n'en ai pas besoin.

Je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen direct pour la supprimer, même quand elle est vide.

Alors j'ai quitté Mail, relancé : toujours là.

Une deuxième fois : toujours là.

La troisième fois  : elle n'est plus là 

Pour vérifier avant de poster ce résultat, j'ai recommencé la manip : j'ai recréé la boite VIP (avec un message dedans), puis supprimé ce message, et ré-essayé comme précédemment.

Mais ça ne marchait pas 

Je suis aller supprimer VIPsenders.plist (ou quelque chose comme ça) dans V2 / MailData, relancé Mail : la boite était toujours là...

Re-quitté, relancé, encore, encore, encore... elle a disparu 

Bon, pas de solution "claire".
En gros : vider la boite, et attendre qu'elle disparaisse...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2012)

... very nice


----------



## MARION0406 (6 Février 2014)

Bonjour, 

Après avoir essayé de supprimer la boîte VIP sans succès, j'ai suivi les info données dans cette discussion.
Je confirme qu'après avoir vidé cette boîte et relancé MAIL 3 fois la boîte BIP a disparu 

Attention ! dans mon cas j'ai fait l'erreur de supprimer les mails en pensant que je les retrouverais dans les autres boîtes où ils étaient aussi. Grave erreur, je les ai perdus


----------



## pipo58 (27 Septembre 2016)

Chez moi les boîtes VIP sont vides , mais j'ai beau stopper et relancer Mail à plusieurs reprises (plus de 10 essais !) mais elles sont toujours présentes ces f.... boîtes !!! A l'aide, merci ! (iMac OS X El Capitain version 10.11.6


----------



## r e m y (27 Septembre 2016)

Probablement parce que vous avez déclaré des emails comme etant VIP

Dans Mail en haut cliquer sur < Boîtes
Et là vous devez avoir une ligne VIP  (i) >
Cliquez dessus et supprimez les emails déclarés comme VIP


[Edité] oups... J'ai cru qu'on parlait de Mail sur iPhone....
Celà dit, c'est peut être synchronisé entre iPhone (si vous en avez un) et le Mac


----------



## Sly54 (27 Septembre 2016)

As tu essayé ça :


Renaud31 a dit:


> Je suis aller supprimer VIPsenders.plist (ou quelque chose comme ça) dans V2 / MailData, relancé Mail : la boite était toujours là...



Ca devrait être dans V3 sous El Capitan.


----------



## pipo58 (28 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour tlm, 
J'ai contacté le "support Apple", nous avons faits des tests, mais ils n'ont pas la solution !!! Le technicien que j'ai eu en ligne m'a remercié d'avoir signalé ce problème, il fait remonter l'incident afin qu'il trouve une correction dans une prochaine mise à jour.


----------



## gmaa (8 Février 2017)

Le (vilain) canard est toujours vivant! (10.12.3)


----------



## Bertrand Labévue (16 Décembre 2022)

Bonjour,  
cinq ans plus tard,  sous El Capitan,   je confirme que la Bàl ViP  peut être supprimée ainsi : 

dé-ViP-er les contacts associés aux messages qui sont dans cette boite ViP
déplacer ou supprimer ces messages jusqu'à vider la BàL
redémarrer Mail, et pschhhi, la BàL a fisparu


----------



## sinbad21 (16 Décembre 2022)

Anonyme a dit:


> Mais COMMENT fais-tu pour la supprimer ??
> 
> (et je ne parle pas des Notifications, que je n'utilise pas, je ne parle que de Mail)


C'est dans les Favoris. Il suffit de supprimer le favori VIP.


----------

